# Where is Chile??



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm getting the shakes, I need a good ChileRelleno food post fix. Superbowl is coming up and I need some motivation, I'm considering smoking a brisket for the first time. Where is our cooking Yoda?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

maybe he's saving up for a super super bowl banquet? we're doin burgers and dogs this year. probably be a bunch of dips too.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Nevermind I found it. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-cornucopia-of-cooks.277881/


Best resource for finding all his stuff.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

CalvinandHobbes found my hidey hole.


I'm back, for awhile I just got lazy and stopped posting everywhere but at smokingmeatforums.com.
Yep, you can find my entire Recipe Index there at, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-cornucopia-of-cooks.277881/#post-1856342


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

ChileRelleno said:


> CalvinandHobbes found my hidey hole.
> 
> 
> I'm back, for awhile I just got lazy and stopped posting everywhere but at smokingmeatforums.com.
> Yep, you can find my entire Recipe Index there at, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-cornucopia-of-cooks.277881/#post-1856342


As a fellow purveyor of low, slow, and smoked meats, all I need is another forum of a rabbit hole to fall down!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

The prodigal son has returned!!


----------

